# Screen spin placing app



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

When I try to drag an app or widget on any of the screens, the display just keeps continually moving from screen to screen. I tried restarting but that didn't help.

I'm on stock with no root. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Uh, don't use TouchWiz?

Sorry, out of ideas here. There's really not much you can do about it if you're not rooted.

Did this just start happening all of a sudden? Have you installed anything or changed any settings recently?

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

use a different launcher


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

rberry88 said:


> When I try to drag an app or widget on any of the screens, the display just keeps continually moving from screen to screen. I tried restarting but that didn't help.
> 
> I'm on stock with no root. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Turn off that screen tilt motion. That helps

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

OK, found the culprit. I had Atom launcher installed but wasn't using but a setting from that was causing the issue. Uninstalled and everything back to normal.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

